
Ask HN: How do I find the time to read when I always feel compelled to create? - raudaschl
I want to read more books which I think will help my productivity and creativity, but I have more than enough creative projects to focus on. What is the best way to balance this?
======
trcarney
I would recommend scheduling it. Set a reminder on your phone. Personally I
use Saturday mornings to get a couple of hours of reading in.

Having the reminder go off on my phone makes it feel like something I have to
do.

~~~
raudaschl
Setting aside protected time sounds like a good idea. Simple.

